# Some kill picks from S.E. Missouri



## SEMO (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey there guys I am new here, and thought I would share some of my pictures from this last season.  Let me know if you like them or not cause I do have more.


----------



## Town2Small (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like a good time man! Awesome! Welcome to the forum


----------



## GAGE (Mar 20, 2015)

What is not to like...other than the fact that I was not with you!  Congrats, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gotta love them semo rice fields.  Ive hunted the New Madrid area a few times in the past.  I love it out there.  Its where id be if I didn't have family!


----------



## bluetickdog (Mar 20, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh Yes !!!!!


----------



## Woadie (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like some good hunts.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice


----------



## tgw925 (Mar 23, 2015)

Where at in SEMO? My whole family lives there, that's where I hunt mostly.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 24, 2015)

The area we hunt is only a few miles from the arkansas/missouri state line.  Big Lake is the closest refuge and that is were a lot of the birds rest at and they feed in the flooded rice fields.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep, hunted up in that area too.  Love it out there!  Cant say it enough!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 25, 2015)

Last time I spent a bunch of money up in that part of the country everything froze up and I did not kill a duck.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 26, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Last time I spent a bunch of money up in that part of the country everything froze up and I did not kill a duck.



Your guide should of given you a heads up.  If you notice the picture that has me standing out in the field, ice is in the background.  The Big Lake Refuge is very close to us and yes if the water freezes then duck sit tight on the refuge, but as soon as the temps start to warm up and get above 32 the ducks come out to feed.  This will be some of the best and most consistent hunting all year.  If they have been sitting on the ice for 3 days straight they are hungry.  When you have groups of 20-30 start working the pit they birds just appear from no where and will end up being multiple groups and then join into one large group.  If you have never worked or been under 200 ducks trying to all land at your feet its a sight to behold.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm happy to see you guys got to take something other than those danged ol Mallards....... what a pesky species of waterfowl to have to shoot day after day.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 26, 2015)

I grew in Mississippi Delta so I have seen this before.  Gets to cold for me in that place. I am staying where its warm. I am diver hunter anyway.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 27, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> I'm happy to see you guys got to take something other than those danged ol Mallards....... what a pesky species of waterfowl to have to shoot day after day.



I have a picture of one of our snow goose hunts where 4 guys killed 132 in one day. We got 2 bands out of it too.
We do not discriminate. We kill anything that fly's. 
It happens to be that 80 percent of the birds we kill are mallards. And I am not mad at that by any means.


I have never been on a diver hunt, would like to try it out one time though.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2015)

You aint seen nothing until you have seen dolphins in your decoys. we shoot allot of mergs and buffle heads and every now and then we kill the scooters, blue bill and red heads if the weather is right. We hunt 10 foot tide drops.  You will not wade where we hunt.


----------



## BRADL (Mar 28, 2015)

Awesome pics from Semo.Ive hunted SE Missouri and when the weather is right it's awesome place to be.We hunted not far from Kennett.


----------



## SEMO (Jun 22, 2015)

Heres a few


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am guessing you are in a lease up there?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

Awesome pics.  One day,  one day.


----------



## grizz44 (Jun 24, 2015)

Best hunt I ever been on was in that area. We busted ice for 2 days (now we have invested in ice eaters) to open up our hole but like he said when they get up off the refugee you can limit out very quickly. We limited out and started picking up decoys and still had ducks coming in to land with us standing there.


----------

